# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Anorexia

## PENNY

Hallo,
Ik heb een dochter met anorexia, zij heeft een flink ondergewicht.
Zij is opgenomen in een ziekenhuis in Utrecht op een psychiatrische afdeling.
Zij is vrijwillig hulp gaan zoeken maar kreeg toch een R.M omdat haar psychiater vond dat ze een gevaar was voor zichzelf. Nu krijgt ze sondevoeding maar haar psychische problemen worden niet behandeld en juist daar heeft ze behoefte aan ! Ze wil dolgraag naar de eetstoornis kliniek in Zeist maar haar behandelaar weigert een verwijs brief te schrijven. Waarom? geen idee! Wat ik wel weet is dat zij zonder verqwijzing niet aangemeld kan worden.
Wie heeft ervaring met deze problematiek en weet een mogelijke oplossing? :Confused:

----------


## heather

Beste Penny,

Ik raad je aan om te bellen met de kliniek in Zeist tijdens het telefonisch spreekuur, dat is elke dag van 10u tot 11u, dan krijg je een SPV'er aan de telefoon en kun je de situatie uitleggen. Zij kunnen je dan hopelijk helpen en kijken hoe je dochter alsnog aangemeld kan worden. Er zijn in die kliniek vaker meisjes met een RM opgenomen dus dat hoeft op zich geen bezwaar te zijn.

Sterkte!

Met vriendelijke groet,

Heather

----------

